# un Ipod/ deux ordis ??



## rollin65 (30 Novembre 2009)

Mes enfants vivent en garde alternée et ont donc deux foyers et deux ordis...
L'un deux veut un i pod pour noël or il paraît qu'on ne peut l'installer que sur UN seul !!
Est-ce vrai ? Peut -on charger des mp3 depuis les 2 ordis ?
Si pb, y'a t'il des moyens de magouiller ??
Merci !


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2009)

Il est vrai qu'on ne peut synchroniser en harmonie un iPod sur un seul ordinateur.

Maintenant, la musique des deux ordinateurs est elle la même ou les pistes sont elles différentes ?
Car si jamais, c'est très simple.
Il y a possibilité de mettre les mêmes chansons sur les deux ordinateurs:
-Si les morceaux sont sans DRM, c'est faisable via CD, Disque dur ou même petits utilitaires iPod (Senuti).
-Si les morceaux sont protégés (DRM), soit c'est un CD et il peut basculer les morceaux sur les deux ordis. Si ils viennent d'iTunes, le compte à paramétrer sur les deux ourdis est celui d'achat des morceaux.

Mais dans la mesure où les morceaux peuvent être les mêmes sur les deux ordinateurs, c'est possible de jongler entre les deux !

La solution d'un Disque dur externe (une petite 100aine d'euros) serait pas mal pour jongler entre les deux...

Mais changer des MP3 depuis 2 ourdis à la fois n'est pas possible tout à fait&#8230;

Ou alors solutions simple, configurer l'iPod comme disque dur pour pouvoir rajouter genre 2/3 morceaux sans avoir à perdre toutes les données.

L'option pour activer l'iPod comme disque dur est disponible dans le panneau de synchro d'iTunes ! 

J'espère avoir été complet !


----------



## r e m y (30 Novembre 2009)

Normalement, il suffit de décocher l'option synchro automatique de l'iPOD (dans iTunes), pour faire une synchro manuelle (en glissant les titres sur l'icone de l'iPOD dans iTunes ou en ressortant en glissement inverse les titres depuis l'iPOD, au lieu de le laisser se synchroniser tout seul sur la base d'une liste de lecture).

dans ce mode, on peut le brancher sur un autre Mac

(j'ai jamais testé, mais normalement ça fonctionne)


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2009)

Oui c'est le mode disque dur, et ça fonctionne !


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2009)

non ça n'a rien à voir avec le mode disque dur (qui ne permet pas d'accéder à la musique de l'iPod mais juste d'y stocker des fichiers comme sur une clé usb). D'ailleurs l'iPOD Touch ou l'iPhone qui n'ont pas de mode disque dur, peuvent etre utilisés en synchronisation manuelle.

La synchro manuelle, ça se passe DANS iTunes (que le mode disque dur soit activé ou pas)


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> (j'ai jamais testé, mais normalement ça fonctionne)



J'ai testé et je confirme que ça fonctionne.


----------



## rollin65 (2 Décembre 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos infos !!


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2009)

Tu es le bienvenu !


----------



## Mac_Ouille (11 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,

peut-on faire la même chose pour les photos ?

Je doit récupérer quelques photos d'un iPod Touch (pas le miens) sur mon mac et je ne veut surtout pas changer ni le contenu de mon iPhoto ni le contenu du iPod Touch&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

Bah tu récupères ces photos sur une clé USB, ce qui est très simple&#8230;
Mais je serais plus sceptique (comme la fosse) concernant le transfert manuel de photos !


----------



## Gwen (11 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah tu récupères ces photos sur une clé USB, ce qui est très simple



Si c'est si simple, tu la mets ou la clef USB car moi je n'ai pas vu ça sur un iPod touch*?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

Il récupère ses photos sur une clef USB qu'ils balancera tranquille chez lui sur le poste principal&#8230;


----------



## Gwen (11 Décembre 2009)

Et tu passes comment les photos d'un iPod Touch vers une clef USB?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

Humm, sorry j'ai mall lu !

Dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas utiliser le très peu utilisé "Transfert d'images" ? 
Ça devrait être OK. Tu peux stopper la synchro et rapatrier tes photos.

Qu'en dis tu ? Gwen ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Décembre 2009)

Apparemment transfert d'image n'importe que les photos issues de l'appareil photo ou enregistrées directement dans la pellicule générale. Du coup, j ne suis pas certain que cela fonctionne avec un iPod touch. Je n'en ai pas sous la main pour tester.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Décembre 2009)

Peut être que ça fonctionnera ! J'avais réussi ça avec mon iPhone mais je ne me souviens plus des conditions alors présentes !


----------



## soso57 (18 Décembre 2009)

j'ai un problème a peu près similaire
mon Ipod 5g fonctionne normalement sur mon pc
sauf qu'actuellement, mon pc est en réparation. J'ai donc installé itunes sur le PC de mon père (qui n'a pas ma musique sur son pc) afin d'ajouter de la musique sur mon ipod.
Quand je le branche sur l'ordi, j'accède sans problème à la partie du IPod qui concerne la caméra et les enregistrements. Mais quand j'ouvre Itunes, on me dit que je dois supprimer ma bibliothèque qui se trouve sur le ipod.

Seulement, ce n'est pas ce que je veux faire. Moi, je veux garder la musique que j'ai déjà sur mon ipod et rajouter de la musique (d'un cd que je viens de mettre sur le pc de mon père).
Le partage a domicile de foctionne pas, puisque je n'achète pas de musique sur itunes.

est-ce quelqu'un peut m'aider? ça serait vraiment sympa


----------



## Gwen (20 Décembre 2009)

Il faut installer la sauvegarde de ta bibliothèque sur le PC de ton père, c'est la meilleur solution.

Sinon, désactive la synchro automatique et tu pourras mettre manuellement ta nouvel musique sur ton appareil. mais quand ton PC reviendra, elle sera effacer de ton iPod a moins que tu garde la synchro manuel.


----------



## BigMac50 (20 Décembre 2009)

Salut 

j'espère pouvoir vous apporter ma contribution a ce post. Je possède 3 ipods et 1 iPhone, en activant la sauvegarde manuelle je n'ai aucun soucis pour modifier tel ou tel morceaux surtout ne pas laisserbla synchro automatique sinon c'est le b....l complet

Pour les photos voici comment je procède avec mon iPhone 
je crée un dossier iPhone-photos a la racine de c puis a l intérieur je crée des sous dossiers a,b,c,d'...... ensuite je mets les photos que je veux dans ces dossiers et je puis je fais ma synchro manuel via iTunes et ça se classe bien dans les dossiers que je souhaite, j'ai pas essaye pour mes ipods mais je suppose que c'est plus ou moins la même chose que pour mon iPhone

Voilà j'espère avoir pu t'eclairer un peu, j'essayerais ce soir je vous dirais si cela fonctionne pour les photos


----------



## enjoypolo (21 Décembre 2009)

Je me souviens avoir effectuer une manip sur un editeur hexa ou bloc note sur le iTunes Library.xml et modifier les code de series, et maintenant, que ce soit sur mon macbook et mon imac, c'est comme si y'avait qu'un seul ordi  La manip doit etre facilement trouvable via Google


----------



## Mac_Ouille (23 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part la synchro manuelle ne fonctionne pas !!! Si je glisse des chanson dans un sens ou dans l'autre il ne se passe rien&#8230; :-(


----------



## soso57 (8 Janvier 2010)

ben j'ai finalement réussi a mettre la musique en désactivant la synchro mais bon. 2 pc hors service plus tard, et plein de nouveaux morceaux, 3ème nouvelle installation d'itunes enfin bref, bugs a répétition, j'ai pu avoir une sauvegarde de mon vieux disque dur. J'ai donc vidé mon ipod, et synchronisé toute ma musique avec le nouveau PC. Merci pour l'astuce qui m'a bien dépanné.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2010)

La synchro manuelle n'est pas l'option disque dur, et il faut l'activer avant ! 

@ Soso57: tu es le bienvenu !


----------

